# Anyone need a hand in Grand Rapids? I'm here now!



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

Heh, if any of u contractors or crews need help doing residentials up here please hit me up asap. I know it's snowed a bunch lately and is going to be really tough this weekend. I'm in town now and have several shuvels and also a partner to boot. So I'm offering my services for the next several days. I'd like to get paid at least $20-25/hr as this is brutally cold now here and this is hard work. Thank u in advance for the consideration!


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

*No longer available*

I'm back in Indy now so I'm no longer available in G.R. Blizzard was too much for me to want to deal with at this time.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I've been following your threads. I'm curious how it worked out for you going to Grand Rapids. Did you get any work? Did you make expenses? Any advice for anyone else wanting to try "following the snow"?


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

BETTER STAY AT HOME INDY BOY...MICHIGAN WEATHER AINT NO JOKE....



ITS NICE OUT...WISH I HAD MORE TIME TO SNOWMOBILE ...TO BUSY MAKING ...payup


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Michigan weather.*

Michigan weather is no joke, that's right. Seems like someone with a plow would do a lot better and get more work than somoene with a shuvel or even blower. I wanted to visit Grand Rapids too and check out the Ford museum and stuff but the blizzard was even too bad for that! Maybe I'd go to Dayton or something closer, but GR is just too far to drive and take the risk. $110 or more in expenses. Oh well. NOthing ventured nothing gained. Like I'd said, if I woulda had one of u guys with me or one of my buddies instead of my gf then things coulda been different. But blizzards are nothing to play around with! I've got too much going for me to mess it up by freezing to death. But anyway...HOW BOUT THEM COLTS!!!!!!


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

It was no fun this morning. Snowblowing walks, -6 to -10. Only thing good was that the wind didn't pick up until daybreak.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

About the same weather here.Oldschool will be freezing again tomorrow blowing walks here in Indy 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

If I where to go anywhere that began with the letter "D" it would be......Daytona Baby !


----------

